# Canyon aka James aka Greenwall aka Riverbound



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

Lmao, so sorry to burst your bubble I am not Riverbound. This is the first time I have been on the buzz and signed up with my own name in my profile so not sure what the big production is, I am not one to hide out if you want to go toe to toe with me. I appreciate the grand announcement of my arrival though. As far as pushing products not sure where you see that at. My products are available by invitation only now and I don't recall you being on the VIP list. Does it bother you I share pictures?

Wait till January when my interview in a major whitewater magazine comes out, that will really get your skirt in a bunch. Send me an address I will autograph a copy for ya.


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm not against a small business pluging there product when people ask about it.
However people need to be informed that this guy is a shady mother fucker. Taking deposits on boats and frames only to deliver the frames two years later. Without delivery of the tubes and giving them maxxon "loaner" tubes.
Seems to always have an excuse of why it wasn't his fault. Also like all the zero post accounts that come out of nowhere to defend him only to disappear again.
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/canyon-whitewater-inflatables-woes-52503.html
http://www.ifish.net/board/showthre...inbuzz.com/forums/f42/canyon-rogue-58189.html


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

So Nate your gonna run your punk bitch mouth at me with out evening knowing me. I know you haven't bought shit from me. You don't even deserve an opinion on some bs you read in the Internet. This has got to get an award for the dumbest fucking post on mountainbuzz.You two could probably get a Darwin Award for killing yourself with a superball. What a waste of bandwidth.

Cant believe you jackasses don't have something better to do then stalk some guy who build boats for a living. LOL pitifull.


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know you nor do I care to know you. Your shady business practices just caught my eye that's all.
When you look up Canyon Inflatables on the net the first thing that comes up are some very poor reviews of you and your company. I've looked up other frame manufactures on the web and none get the bad press like you.
In general on the Buzz when someone asks a question about a company or product, people weigh in. Seems in the case with Canyon the only people that come to the defense of you are new accounts. These accounts are brand new and never post again, kind of hard to take the word of a ghost that pops in and never returns.
I haven't bought shit from you and probably never will. In my opinion your arrogant posts speaks volumes about who you are in person. You seem like a solid fabricator but being a great welder does not mean being a great business man. When push comes to shove it seems you would rather make up excuses then resolve the problem.
As a whole the rafting community is pretty small and I'd hate to see people get burned by you. You yourself have made this bad reputation and only you can change that by diligent hard work and good communication with your customers.
Or you can talk shit on a forum to people you don't know and call them punk bitches, up to you.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

I am not Canyon Inflatables, they are out of Idaho and I always get calls from people looking for their raft or kayak or whatever. As far as being arrogant you don't ever see me needing to ask questions about boating. People come to me to buy the best simple as that. Yawn-ok I am bored now,later.


----------



## sledhooligan (Mar 12, 2009)

But you are Canyon Whitewater Inflatables?
Do the search either way comes up shit every time.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

dragonflyboater said:


> Anyone else find it interesting that he is pushing his products on the buzz without paying for a "Partner" spot?


Anyone else find it interesting that *all *of your posts are bashing boat and frame builders? 
At least have the balls to use your own name.
Your very first post slung mud at one of the finest organizations in river sports, American Whitewater.

Every thread about frames and frame building is ruined by meth heads from Oregon getting in a pissing match while hiding behind screen names.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

Yawwwwn


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

All this shit talking and I have yet to see a better looking frame (in person, with my own 2 eyes) than the products James produces. His frames and dry boxes are works of art, and his trailers look pretty awesome too. 
I work in a business where people say shit about me and the business I work for constantly. I also have people who come directly to me to do business with just me. I am sure you could find a few people who would tell you what an asshole I am. I am confident in the work I do, and I am confident in the company I work for. I have learned not to give a shit of what people think of me. I know what I am capable of, and I do a damn good job at what I do. 
The point of all this? I'd challenge any of you to design and build what James can build and design. Finding an ass kissing marketing pro in this day and age is an easy fucking thing, but to find a true craftsman, that is a rare find.


----------

